# camby out for tha season



## MicCheck12

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...5nYcB?slug=ap-nuggets-camby&prov=ap&type=lgns

looks like hes not goin to the all star game


----------



## Tom

The story of his career. Once you get the bug it don't go away it seems


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I was just asking 23 about that and thought it was just a rumor nothing solid. Damn, sorry about losing him guys.


----------



## BEEZ

This guy has to have the worst luck ever


----------



## 77AJ

Wow, this is a huge blow to the team. Camby was playing great ball. Could easily contend he was the best center in the west up to this point. This is really a shame. Nene out Camby out. Kenyon In and out. This is a bad season for the Nuggets regarding injuries.



> The Denver Nuggets suffered another major setback Wednesday when they learned center Marcus Camby, the NBA's leading rebounder, will be out indefinitely with a broken right pinkie.





> Camby will need surgery on the finger, after which a timeline for his return will be set.


The up above quotes is the only thing I see regarding how long Camby will be out. It's to early to say he won't be able to come back this season. In part it says he wont be back, yet it seems like he may be back.

Anyone know how long it takes to come back from a finger surgery?


----------



## Perfection

Aww...he'll be back. If Amare can make it back from Knee Surgery in 1/2 a season, I think the glass man can recover from his finger in under six weeks. You'd think...


----------



## 77AJ

Perfection said:


> Aww...he'll be back. If Amare can make it back from Knee Surgery in 1/2 a season, I think the glass man can recover from his finger in under six weeks. You'd think...


Come on man no reason to take shots at Camby. The guy was playing all nba defense, and having a great year. The guy has been great. It's a tough year to lose Camby with having already lost Nene, and Kenyon Martin not being healthy yet. I do agree with you that Camby should be able to get back this season.


----------



## cpawfan

The big question is how long until the Nuggets toss in the towel on the season and make some huge trades?


----------



## nbanoitall

cpawfan said:


> The big question is how long until the Nuggets toss in the towel on the season and make some huge trades?


if najera can play with a broken hand.....

seriously folks, this is what ive been talking about. With Nene KMart and Camby we were headed down injury lane. Now all of them got major issues. When Kenyon cant go we are starting Elson and Najera. 

This is the season to make those big deals.


----------



## 77AJ

I'm still bumming over this. Camby was playing such great ball this year. It's so unfortunate. We have to get another Big for our front line, and Artest.


----------



## nbanoitall

23AJ said:


> I'm still bumming over this. Camby was playing such great ball this year. It's so unfortunate. We have to get another Big for our front line, and Artest.


id go el cheapo, Kendrick Perkins.

And bring up Marcus Fizer


----------



## 77AJ

cpawfan said:


> The big question is how long until the Nuggets toss in the towel on the season and make some huge trades?


If the Sonics beat us tomorrow because we are undersized I bet things will start to shake up. However if the Nuggets can stay near a .500 record I don't see Kiki and Managment making a lot of big moves. They seem content on saying we wont be able to evaluate this team until everyone is healthy.


----------



## 77AJ

nbanoitall said:


> id go el cheapo, Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> And bring up Marcus Fizer


Yep good idea. I believe Horax has been big on bring up Fizer as well. I'm not much of a fan of the guy. However right now Najera needs someone else to help. To bad Melo wasn't more of a board crasher.


----------



## nbanoitall

23AJ said:


> Yep good idea. I believe Horax has been big on bring up Fizer as well. I'm not much of a fan of the guy. However right now Najera needs someone else to help. To bad Melo wasn't more of a board crasher.


fizer can rebound and score


----------



## 77AJ

nbanoitall said:


> fizer can rebound and score


Do you know how tall he is ? He reminds me of a Najera size big shoulders.


----------



## Blazer Freak

23AJ said:


> Do you know how tall he is ? He reminds me of a Najera size big shoulders.


I think he's around 6'8 or 6'9.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> I think he's around 6'8 or 6'9.


Blazer Freak thanks for the info. And just as I was thinking same size as Eduardo Najera.


----------



## Blazer Freak

No problem, here is his NBA Bio. 6'8 260..

Bio


----------



## nbanoitall

23AJ said:


> Do you know how tall he is ? He reminds me of a Najera size big shoulders.


legit 6'8. he wont block shots, but he is a beast.

nba career never took off because the coach that discovered him ruined him. Fizer (the son of Tim Floyd's mom's maid) was discovered in Lousiana by Tim Floyd. Later was a high school all american and played in the mcdonalds all american game (with Ron Artest). Floyd said he wouldnt draft Fizer. Which is exactly what he did. Fizer played for Floyd at Iowa State. Floyd had Brand at PF and wanted Fizer to play SF for the bulls. Fizer is a physical beast and too big to play SF. He is capable and has scored 30 plus points in an nba game. Will score in the post. get to the basket. will draw fouls. nose for the ball. rebounds well. was a candidate for 6th man of the year. despite limited time and sometimes playing out of position. He just needs to be healthy and get extended minutes at the four spot.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> No problem, here is his NBA Bio. 6'8 260..
> 
> Bio


Same height as Eddie, but dang he is a bigger body at 260. Eddie Najera is only 220.


----------



## 77AJ

nbanoitall said:


> legit 6'8. he wont block shots, but he is a beast.
> 
> nba career never took off because the coach that discovered him ruined him. Fizer (the son of Tim Floyd's mom's maid) was discovered in Lousiana by Tim Floyd. Later was a high school all american and played in the mcdonalds all american game (with Ron Artest). Floyd said he wouldnt draft Fizer. Which is exactly what he did. Fizer played for Floyd at Iowa State. Floyd had Brand at PF and wanted Fizer to play SF for the bulls. Fizer is a physical beast and too big to play SF. He is capable and has scored 30 plus points in an nba game. Will score in the post. get to the basket. will draw fouls. nose for the ball. rebounds well. was a candidate for 6th man of the year. despite limited time and sometimes playing out of position. He just needs to be healthy and get extended minutes at the four spot.


Interesting background story regarding him. Didn't know about all that. Thanks for sharing that nbanotiall. Now I hope the Nuggets are going to take a serious look at the guy. No way will Fizer give us what Camby was doing, but he would be a big help.


----------



## nbanoitall

http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/marcus_fizer/index.html

fizer is destroying the opposition in the D League. IN just over 30 minutes per game. 

Its only a matter of time before someone calls him up. why not us?


----------



## Blazer Freak

He is a HUGE guy, I don't think he would be a horrible pickup considering your guys' bigman predicament.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> He is a HUGE guy, I don't think he would be a horrible pickup considering your guys' bigman predicament.


Yep he could really help. By the way Ruben Patterson played some good D on Webber tonight. I was impressed with him guarding the bigger player.


----------



## halfbreed

It doesn't say he's out for the season. He's out indefinitely, they will determine the time table for his return after the surgery.


----------



## pac4eva5

indefinetely...

that could mean 6 days to 6 months. have faith...


----------



## 77AJ

Yeah thats the question I was asking earlier in the thread. It didn't say he would be out the entire season. Just that it's up in the air. Still a pretty tough break for a Nuggets team already riddled with injuries.


----------



## Blazer Freak

23AJ said:


> Yep he could really help. By the way Ruben Patterson played some good D on Webber tonight. I was impressed with him guarding the bigger player.


Yeah, I'm suprised as well. I mean, I've seen him do this all season, but before it started I didn't think he could do it. But with his quickness, he can draw fouls and get the bigmen in foul trouble while zach is out.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, I'm suprised as well. I mean, I've seen him do this all season, but before it started I didn't think he could do it. But with his quickness, he can draw fouls and get the bigmen in foul trouble while zach is out.


He did great man. Just the other night Webber ate up the Nuggets inside the paint. Loved how Patterson stayed with Webber and even pulled the chair on Webber, and Web traveled. Ruben just played with a lot of heart and hustle out there. I live in Portland but admittedly don't follow them. Although I will be at the Rose Garden for the up coming Heat/Nuggets game.


----------



## Blazer Freak

I'll probably be going to the Heat game as well. Can't wait to see Wade.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> I'll probably be going to the Heat game as well. Can't wait to see Wade.


Yep Wade is going to be special! I'm going with the family. We got some great seats in the club area right in the middle. It's also always fun to see Shaq in person. Plus the Blazers are playing good right now, and that should make it even better.

Not going to the Nuggets game man? Will be a good game to see how Outlaw/Patterson/Webster can deal with Melo. Still remember last season at the Rose Garden when Melo posterized Przybilla.


----------



## Blazer Freak

23AJ said:


> Yep Wade is going to be special! I'm going with the family. We got some great seats in the club area right in the middle. It's also always fun to see Shaq in person. Plus the Blazers are playing good right now, and that should make it even better.
> 
> Not going to the Nuggets game man? Will be a good game to see how Outlaw/Patterson/Webster can deal with Melo. Still remember last season at the Rose Garden when Melo posterized Przybilla.


Yeah, I don't know if we got the tickets, my dad splits the season tickets now since the Blazers aren't the best. I might go to the Nuggets game as well, all depends on school and other stuff. Yeah, I remember when I was younger I was in courtside seats against the Lakers..**** Shaq is biiiiiiig.


----------



## 77AJ

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, I don't know if we got the tickets, my dad splits the season tickets now since the Blazers aren't the best. I might go to the Nuggets game as well, all depends on school and other stuff. Yeah, I remember when I was younger I was in courtside seats against the Lakers..**** Shaq is biiiiiiig.


LOL yeah Shaq is huge especially when you are younger. I saw him play a long time ago for the Magic when I was younger and I thought he was huge then. He's much bigger now.

Wade will be great to see live though. I love his attack the rim style. The guy reminds me of a young Jordan a lot. Who do you think the Blazers will have defend Wade ?


----------



## Blazer Freak

23AJ said:


> LOL yeah Shaq is huge especially when you are younger. I saw him play a long time ago for the Magic when I was younger and I thought he was huge then. He's much bigger now.
> 
> Wade will be great to see live though. I love his attack the rim style. The guy reminds me of a young Jordan a lot. Who do you think the Blazers will have defend Wade ?


No one..I doubt Ruben can keep up with him, so I'm thinking Nate is just gonna let Dixon guard him, we don't really have a lock down defender at the G position. Hopefully Joel will be back from the sore knee, because we will need Joel, Theo and Ha's 6 fouls to have a chance.


----------



## BALLERHOLLIC

What a horrible loss...


----------



## darth-horax

AJ, you asked how long a pinky break can hamper your game and keep you out?

I'm right handed, but I broke my left pinky a few years ago in a game. It hurts a lot worse than one might think. I taped it up and finished the game...and played 2 more pickup games after that. Granted, it was not my shooting hand, but it still made shooting and dribbling difficult...but I coudl still rebound and block shots well.

Honestly, I'd say he'll be out for at least 2-3 weeks, if not more since it's his shooting hand. With his history, I'd say he'll be out until the second half of the season.


----------



## 77AJ

darth-horax said:


> AJ, you asked how long a pinky break can hamper your game and keep you out?
> 
> I'm right handed, but I broke my left pinky a few years ago in a game. It hurts a lot worse than one might think. I taped it up and finished the game...and played 2 more pickup games after that. Granted, it was not my shooting hand, but it still made shooting and dribbling difficult...but I coudl still rebound and block shots well.
> 
> Honestly, I'd say he'll be out for at least 2-3 weeks, if not more since it's his shooting hand. With his history, I'd say he'll be out until the second half of the season.


A man that is informed! Thx for the info Horax.

And you're probably right about Camby being out a little longer due to the fact it's Cambys shooting hand. He can't really do anything until its healed up completely. Big loss for the Nuggets.


----------



## JuX

That title get lots of recognition. However I don't think Camby would be done for the season, so I gotta agree with horax for more realistic time for him to come back. 

I wish him a speedy recovery, though.


----------



## 77AJ

> Camby's early season All-Star push hit a wall Wednesday when he learned he has a fractured right pinkie. A timetable for his return will be better known after surgery today to insert pins into the finger.
> 
> Depending on the severity of the injury, fractured fingers can take several weeks to heal, and Camby likely will be out at least one to two weeks.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4348759,00.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Oh good, so hopefully he will be back sooner than later.


----------



## shookem

yeah I don't think it's time to make any big moves yet. Camby will be back in under six weeks, maybe a month. And even if a little ground is lost, who are you losing it to? Utah? Seattle? N.O.? None of those are teams I'd worry about competiting with Camby in a Nuggs uni. 
Unless one of those teams makes a move, the Nuggs could still have the 9th spot, from there it's a battle.


----------



## VC_15

23AJ said:


> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4348759,00.html



you got me scared there.. when i read out for the season...


----------



## MicCheck12

lmao at this on tha espn board it says camby=Mr. glass then some one put glass is breakable lol


----------



## 77AJ

TNT reported tonight that Camby will miss a month.


----------



## 77AJ

Camby quote -



> "I was trying to persuade the doctor that I could keep playing with it," Camby said. "He was like, 'No.' I would risk further injury to myself and neither one of us would have wanted that. It's a frustrating time [to miss]. I'm just going to try to get back as quickly as I can."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2274883


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

nbanoitall said:


> legit 6'8. he wont block shots, but he is a beast.
> 
> nba career never took off because the coach that discovered him ruined him. Fizer (the son of Tim Floyd's mom's maid) was discovered in Lousiana by Tim Floyd. Later was a high school all american and played in the mcdonalds all american game (with Ron Artest). Floyd said he wouldnt draft Fizer. Which is exactly what he did. Fizer played for Floyd at Iowa State. Floyd had Brand at PF and wanted Fizer to play SF for the bulls. Fizer is a physical beast and too big to play SF. He is capable and has scored 30 plus points in an nba game. Will score in the post. get to the basket. will draw fouls. nose for the ball. rebounds well. was a candidate for 6th man of the year. despite limited time and sometimes playing out of position. He just needs to be healthy and get extended minutes at the four spot.


Somewhat true...

I had a chance to watch him for 3+ years

Upsides
Post scoring
Back to basket game
Can score the ball
Huge body

Downsides
Black hole on offense - cannot pass out of post
Lacks consistant defensive intensity
POOR REBOUNDER for size
Very little lift... tends to have his shot blocked on regular basis
Slow footspeed, but makes effort to get upcourt

The reason why Floyd tried to make him a 3 was because he does not bring what most starting 4's bring nightly, he simply plays smaller than his size. He is a tweener, does not play big enough to play extended minutes down low, and too slow to guard the more explosive guys. There are reasons why nobody has given him a shot, he's a known commodity, with a history of injury.


----------



## pac4eva5

good thing is when he comes back, he'll come back the same. he wont be "hampered" by the injury or "out of shape"


----------



## The_Legend_23

Fizer can't be any worse than FRANCISCO ELSON


----------



## cambyblockingyou

You haven't seen Fizer have you?


----------



## pac4eva5

espn says 1-2 weeks


----------



## -pate-

Nothing anymore.


----------



## step

> You haven't seen Fizer have you?


I can vouch for this comment, you're definitely in trouble if you're considering the likes of him. You'd be better off trying to convince Barkley to come out of retirement :rofl:


----------



## cambyblockingyou

the other night, i think the rockets game, Kiki was talking with the announcers and said that he expects Camby to be back in "about a couple of weeks" but it didn't sound like an exact time frame, sounded more like "in a little while". good news though.


----------



## darth-horax

I think Camby will be out until the all-star break. I don't know off the top of my head when that is, but knowing Camby's history wiht injuries, it might be smart to keep him out for a while.


----------



## pac4eva5

anything new? its been over 2 weeks since his surgery.

id love for him to come back soon...


----------



## darth-horax

Expect him to come back probably in a week or so...unless they want to keep him out until the second half of the season for a solid run at the title.

I've heard that his finger is healing nicely, but Denver is playing well right now, so why rush him back and suffer any kind of setback?


----------



## master8492

Too bad...two years in a row nuggets lost an important part of their puzzle.


----------



## NugzFan

whats up with the stupid thread title?


----------

